# greed



## m1west

Here in Ca. PG&E supplies the power, it seems that for who knows how long PG&E has been receiving money from rate payers and the rate is set by the costs involved in generating and maintaining the electrical grid. It started about 5-7 years ago we began hearing about ruptured pipelines and mysterious fires. What we know now is PG&E has just largely been skipping the maintenance part and sending the profits to the shareholders. In southern Ca. about 5 years ago a large gas pipeline ruptured underground and forced the evacuation of a few cities while being repaired. What was found is they knew it was very old and deteriorated and did nothing. Then the fires started happening all caused by down power lines or transformers that blew up. Where I came from when you take someones money for something and not deliver the goods or service its called fraud and someone goes to jail. Not in this case, people have died and will die in the future because of it. In reality PG&E filed bankruptcy to avoid the finances and just went to court to ask the the rates be increased to pay for it. Now the answer is eveytime the wind blows they shut the grid down costing businesses and individuals millions to billions depending on where they shut down. And the kicker I researched building my own power generator using solar, wind and a backup generator with a large battery bank and disconnecting from the grid and found it is illegal to disconnect due to the health and safety code and if I grid tie the extra electricity goes to them for free and I have to pay for what I use from the grid?? Then there is the state government that thinks fire brakes and maintenance in the forest is bad for the environment while the cities are drug infested cesspools bringing back midivil diseases. Living on the mountain after retirement is looking better all the time. Marty


----------



## road squawker

Horace Greeley circa 2019

"Go East, young man"


----------

